# Mozart. . . the Perverted Weirdo?



## kamalayka (Sep 8, 2012)

http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Leck_mir_den_Arsch_fein_recht_schön_sauber


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

Everyone knows about this already, even the Insane Clown Posse.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Hey, toilet paper wasn't that plentiful in the 18th century. Neither hot water on tap.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

People who latch on to this seem to have no idea that this was humor the likes of which is common to the era, from the guy on the street to the Kaiser, and also that toilet humor, base bodily functions, still tends to be a very big part of the Germanic / North European sense of humor.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Humour was very earthy in Mozart's time whether it be in Vienna, Paris or anywhere else. It may have been the Age of Enlightenment but it was also a golden age of ribaldry. This is just another Musikalischer Spass, really. I imagine even some of the clergy of the day would have a giggle over something like this. Rude as it may be, it's hardly in the De Sade category when it comes to raising the vulgarity bar (so to speak).


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

And humor of that era and our own modern age is nothing compared to the lack of boundaries in Roman and Greek times.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

There was a scene in the recent film_ Mozart's Sister _that alluded to this. The whole Mozart family, seeing a toilet which was a new invention at that time, couldn't stop laughing at it.

Yes, toilet humour and things related where a big thing in mitteleuropa. Eg. in Austria, the Habsburg Emperor was referred to as kaiserlich und königlich (emperor and king). The abbreviation K.K. was inscribed on buildings. "Kakania" was a popular name for the Habsburg empire. But some people, esp. those who did not think highly of the regime, called it kaka for short (the word for excrement).


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

clavichorder said:


> And humor of that era and our own modern age is nothing compared to the lack of boundaries in Roman and Greek times.


Exactly, if the Satyricon is anything to go by!


----------



## Novelette (Dec 12, 2012)

It has often been claimed that Mozart's scatological fixation betokens Tourette's Syndrome. In fact, that is a giant leap of a conclusion--especially given that there is no other evidence. There have been some discussions of obscure accounts of Mozart's "transient tics", but the accounts are neither consistent, nor necessarily reliable.

As a sufferer of mild Tourette's Syndrome myself, I can happily attest that I neither swear nor have scatological fixation. Rather, most people notice nothing from me at all.

There is always a strong tendency to pathologize these characteristics. Perhaps Mozart was simply juvenile and heavily influenced by the pervasive styles and topics of humor of his place and era, precisely as Sid James suggests. [By the way, Sid James, thank you for the information--always interesting and informative!  ]


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

I suspect that there are/have been TC members much _weirder_ than Mozart was. BTW 'scat' is still around and in no danger of disappearing.


----------



## Flamme (Dec 30, 2012)

lol How do you know?


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

Hilltroll72 said:


> I suspect that there are/have been TC members much _weirder_ than Mozart was. BTW 'scat' is still around and in no danger of disappearing.


No, I _know_ this to be true.


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

This was a fairly standard humour at the time, from what I have read. Mozart's mother once wrote to him when he was away saying something like: 'When you get home you can **** all over your bed!' Nothing weird. Just the sort of vulgar humour of the day.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Cnote11 said:


> No, I _know_ this to be true.


Thanks to the terrific thread you made not one year ago. That's all I'm gonna say about that.


----------

